# C&S Detailing Day 23.9.06 Badge Requests



## Mini_Nigel (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm really looking forward to the next C&S Detailing Day on 23rd September (see map).

I've volunteered to make name badges for everyone, probably something like this:










*It would help me if everyone who is planning to go could put their DW ID and real name (optional) below, with the # symbol before the name (even if blank)*

Mini_Nigel #Nigel


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

neilos#neil

:thumb:


----------



## morebeanz (Jun 13, 2006)

morebeanz #Ian


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Dino # Dean


----------



## Scott G (Apr 4, 2006)

Scott G # Scott


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Where is it guys?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

12yearoldvaleter said:


> Where is it guys?


Clean and Shiny
Unit 13 The Business Centre 
Molly Millars Lane 
Wokingham 
Berkshire 
RG41 2QZ


----------



## mzm70 (Jun 27, 2006)

mzm70 #mick


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

blr123 = Bryan

Thanks Nige :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Ah, i'll see if my dad can get day of work


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

My dad said is there refreshments? :lol: And also, what exactly do you do?  :lol:


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

there is a catering van and you spend lots of money.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Oh right, another good reason to bring my dad,  Will possibly come, will finalize later though


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Neil_S #Neil


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

List of ID's required: -

Mini_Nigel # Nigel
neilos # neil
morebeanz # Ian
Dino # Dean
Scott G # Scott
mzm70 # Mick
blr123 # Bryan
Neil_S # Neil

Also where held: -

Clean and Shiny
Unit 13 The Business Centre 
Molly Millars Lane 
Wokingham 
Berkshire 
RG41 2QZ


----------



## Mini_Nigel (Apr 15, 2006)

blr123 said:


> List of ID's required: -


Thanks Bryan, you just beat me to it! Can you guys do it with copy and paste on the previous list, like a GB.

Nige


----------



## tompinney (Jan 29, 2006)

Mini_Nigel # Nigel
neilos # neil
morebeanz # Ian
Dino # Dean
Scott G # Scott
mzm70 # Mick
blr123 # Bryan
Neil_S # Neil
tompinney # Tom

Also where held: -

Clean and Shiny
Unit 13 The Business Centre 
Molly Millars Lane 
Wokingham 
Berkshire 
RG41 2QZ


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

Do you need these by any particular date Nige? My knowledge of whether I'll going will be rather "last minute"


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Brazo # Mark

Although I'll be in my C&S top with 'brazo' on it anyway!!


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

The list so far: -

Mini_Nigel # Nigel
neilos # neil
morebeanz # Ian
Dino # Dean
Scott G # Scott
mzm70 # Mick
blr123 # Bryan
Neil_S # Neil
tompinney # Tom
Brazo # Mark

Also where held: -

Clean and Shiny
Unit 13 The Business Centre 
Molly Millars Lane 
Wokingham 
Berkshire 
RG41 2QZ

Just copy & paste :thumb:


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

Might try make the trip for this one


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

too far for me!


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

I'll confirm badge requirements tomorrow!


----------



## Mini_Nigel (Apr 15, 2006)

AR-CoolC said:


> Do you need these by any particular date Nige? My knowledge of whether I'll going will be rather "last minute"


I've got loads of this size labels that I don't need anymore, so if there is a possibility that you will come, update the list. BTW, in case anyone is wondering, the "#" between the names is so I can seperate the fields to do a Mail Merge. You don't think I'm typing them all in do you 

Nige


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Brazo said:


> Brazo # Mark
> 
> Although I'll be in my C&S top with 'brazo' on it anyway!!


Me too - and PlatinumR will be the fella in his Dad's polo shirt so no need for a name badge for that fella :lol:


----------



## juli_harris (Oct 26, 2005)

why is it always on a day when I'm working!!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Mini_Nigel # Nigel
neilos # neil
morebeanz # Ian
Dino # Dean
Scott G # Scott
mzm70 # Mick
blr123 # Bryan
Neil_S # Neil
tompinney # Tom
Brazo # Mark
GlynRS2 # Glyn

Also where held: -

Clean and Shiny
Unit 13 The Business Centre 
Molly Millars Lane 
Wokingham 
Berkshire 
RG41 2QZ


----------



## Bunji (Jul 22, 2006)

I may make the run down for this, I can not yet say for deffinate.
Until I know for sure I know for sure, I can make no commitment!!


----------



## Mav R32 (Mar 18, 2006)

Mini_Nigel # Nigel
neilos # neil
morebeanz # Ian
Dino # Dean
Scott G # Scott
mzm70 # Mick
blr123 # Bryan
Neil_S # Neil
tompinney # Tom
Brazo # Mark
GlynRS2 # Glyn
Mav R32 # Neil

may be going down friday night and crashing at someone's house but if not will be looking for someone to travel down with (and navigate)

Oh and Glyn i'm sooooo looking forward to seeing your car:thumb:


----------



## BerraST (Apr 25, 2006)

Mini_Nigel # Nigel
neilos # neil
morebeanz # Ian
Dino # Dean
Scott G # Scott
mzm70 # Mick
blr123 # Bryan
Neil_S # Neil
tompinney # Tom
Brazo # Mark
GlynRS2 # Glyn
Mav R32 # Neil
BerraST # Mark

Also where held: -

Clean and Shiny
Unit 13 The Business Centre
Molly Millars Lane
Wokingham
Berkshire
RG41 2QZ


----------



## Bunji (Jul 22, 2006)

If I decide to make the trip down, I would be more than happy to meet up with ya somewhere en route.
You more or less have to pass Birmingham, I will post on this thread in the future for a definate!!


----------



## taffy (Nov 10, 2005)

Mini_Nigel # Nigel
neilos # neil
morebeanz # Ian
Dino # Dean
Scott G # Scott
mzm70 # Mick
blr123 # Bryan
Neil_S # Neil
tompinney # Tom
Brazo # Mark
GlynRS2 # Glyn
Mav R32 # Neil
taffy # Tim


May try and make this one!


----------



## BerraST (Apr 25, 2006)

taffy said:


> Mini_Nigel # Nigel
> neilos # neil
> morebeanz # Ian
> Dino # Dean
> ...


You have missed me out on your list.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Mini_Nigel # Nigel
neilos # neil
morebeanz # Ian
Dino # Dean
Scott G # Scott
mzm70 # Mick
blr123 # Bryan
Neil_S # Neil
tompinney # Tom
Brazo # Mark
GlynRS2 # Glyn
Mav R32 # Neil
taffy # Tim
BerraST # Mark
Anthony # Anthony


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

Mini_Nigel # Nigel
neilos # neil
morebeanz # Ian
Dino # Dean
Scott G # Scott
mzm70 # Mick
blr123 # Bryan
Neil_S # Neil
tompinney # Tom
Brazo # Mark
GlynRS2 # Glyn
Mav R32 # Neil
taffy # Tim
BerraST # Mark
Anthony # Anthony
extreme detail # mike


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Mini_Nigel # Nigel
neilos # neil
morebeanz # Ian
Dino # Dean
Scott G # Scott
mzm70 # Mick
blr123 # Bryan
Neil_S # Neil
tompinney # Tom
Brazo # Mark
GlynRS2 # Glyn
Mav R32 # Neil
taffy # Tim
BerraST # Mark
Anthony # Anthony
extreme detail # mike
Alex L # Alex



juli_harris said:


> why is it always on a day when I'm working!!


Just what Beeste and i said


----------



## scottc (Apr 20, 2006)

scottc = Scott

Should make it interesting with ScottG


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Anyone in B'ham wanna give me a lift down? Happy to pay if neccesary :lol:

Dad probably cant get time off work


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

12yearoldvaleter said:


> Anyone in B'ham wanna give me a lift down? Happy to pay if neccesary :lol:
> 
> Dad probably cant get time off work


get on your bike, you might have to leave a day or two earlier:thumb:


----------



## Mini_Nigel (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks to mods for renaming this thread.

There is now also an official "who's coming" thread here.

Nige


----------



## Stewart (Apr 12, 2006)

Mini_Nigel # Nigel
neilos # neil
morebeanz # Ian
Dino # Dean
Scott G # Scott
mzm70 # Mick
blr123 # Bryan
Neil_S # Neil
tompinney # Tom
Brazo # Mark
GlynRS2 # Glyn
Mav R32 # Neil
taffy # Tim
BerraST # Mark
Anthony # Anthony
extreme detail # mike
Alex L # Alex
scottc # Scott
Stewart # Stewart


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

Mini_Nigel # Nigel
neilos # neil
morebeanz # Ian
Dino # Dean
Scott G # Scott
mzm70 # Mick
blr123 # Bryan
Neil_S # Neil
tompinney # Tom
Brazo # Mark
GlynRS2 # Glyn
Mav R32 # Neil
taffy # Tim
BerraST # Mark
Anthony # Anthony
extreme detail # mike
Alex L # Alex
scottc # Scott
Stewart # Stewart
Griffy # Andy


----------



## Wentworth Man (Jun 20, 2006)

Mini_Nigel # Nigel
neilos # neil
morebeanz # Ian
Dino # Dean
Scott G # Scott
mzm70 # Mick
blr123 # Bryan
Neil_S # Neil
tompinney # Tom
Brazo # Mark
GlynRS2 # Glyn
Mav R32 # Neil
taffy # Tim
BerraST # Mark
Anthony # Anthony
extreme detail # mike
Alex L # Alex
scottc # Scott
Stewart # Stewart
Griffy # Andy
Wenworth Man # Tony


----------



## Chopper (Jun 23, 2006)

Mini_Nigel # Nigel
neilos # neil
morebeanz # Ian
Dino # Dean
Scott G # Scott
mzm70 # Mick
blr123 # Bryan
Neil_S # Neil
tompinney # Tom
Brazo # Mark
GlynRS2 # Glyn
Mav R32 # Neil
taffy # Tim
BerraST # Mark
Anthony # Anthony
extreme detail # mike
Alex L # Alex
scottc # Scott
Stewart # Stewart
Griffy # Andy
Wenworth Man # Tony
Chopper # Chris


----------



## Nuclear Tom (Aug 21, 2006)

Mini_Nigel # Nigel
neilos # neil
morebeanz # Ian
Dino # Dean
Scott G # Scott
mzm70 # Mick
blr123 # Bryan
Neil_S # Neil
tompinney # Tom
Brazo # Mark
GlynRS2 # Glyn
Mav R32 # Neil
taffy # Tim
BerraST # Mark
Anthony # Anthony
extreme detail # mike
Alex L # Alex
scottc # Scott
Stewart # Stewart
Griffy # Andy
Wenworth Man # Tony
Chopper # Chris
Nuclear Tom # Tom


----------



## Lottie (Aug 6, 2006)

Mini_Nigel # Nigel
neilos # neil
morebeanz # Ian
Dino # Dean
Scott G # Scott
mzm70 # Mick
blr123 # Bryan
Neil_S # Neil
tompinney # Tom
Brazo # Mark
GlynRS2 # Glyn
Mav R32 # Neil
taffy # Tim
BerraST # Mark
Anthony # Anthony
extreme detail # mike
Alex L # Alex
scottc # Scott
Stewart # Stewart
Griffy # Andy
Wenworth Man # Tony
Chopper # Chris
Nuclear Tom # Tom
Lottie # Charlotte


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

Mini_Nigel # Nigel
neilos # neil
morebeanz # Ian
Dino # Dean
Scott G # Scott
mzm70 # Mick
blr123 # Bryan
Neil_S # Neil
tompinney # Tom
Brazo # Mark
GlynRS2 # Glyn
Mav R32 # Neil
taffy # Tim
BerraST # Mark
Anthony # Anthony
extreme detail # mike
Alex L # Alex
scottc # Scott
Stewart # Stewart
Griffy # Andy
Wenworth Man # Tony
Chopper # Chris
Nuclear Tom # Tom
Lottie # Charlotte
Trix # Troy


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Mini_Nigel # Nigel
neilos # neil
morebeanz # Ian
Dino # Dean
Scott G # Scott
mzm70 # Mick
blr123 # Bryan
Neil_S # Neil
tompinney # Tom
Brazo # Mark
GlynRS2 # Glyn
Mav R32 # Neil
taffy # Tim
BerraST # Mark
Anthony # Anthony
extreme detail # mike
Alex L # Alex
scottc # Scott
Stewart # Stewart
Griffy # Andy
Wenworth Man # Tony
Chopper # Chris
Nuclear Tom # Tom
Lottie # Charlotte
Trix # Troy
12yearoldvaleter - Gaz (dont u think i'll be pretty obvious being the only tiddler there?  :lol


----------



## DeWalt Dave (Aug 12, 2006)

DeWalt Dave #Dave


----------



## DeWalt Dave (Aug 12, 2006)

Mini_Nigel # Nigel
neilos # neil
morebeanz # Ian
Dino # Dean
Scott G # Scott
mzm70 # Mick
blr123 # Bryan
Neil_S # Neil
tompinney # Tom
Brazo # Mark
GlynRS2 # Glyn
Mav R32 # Neil
taffy # Tim
BerraST # Mark
Anthony # Anthony
extreme detail # mike
Alex L # Alex
scottc # Scott
Stewart # Stewart
Griffy # Andy
Wenworth Man # Tony
Chopper # Chris
Nuclear Tom # Tom
Lottie # Charlotte
Trix # Troy
12yearoldvaleter - Gaz 
DeWalt Dave # Dave


----------



## daddycool (Sep 4, 2006)

Mini_Nigel # Nigel
neilos # neil
morebeanz # Ian
Dino # Dean
Scott G # Scott
mzm70 # Mick
blr123 # Bryan
Neil_S # Neil
tompinney # Tom
Brazo # Mark
GlynRS2 # Glyn
Mav R32 # Neil
taffy # Tim
BerraST # Mark
Anthony # Anthony
extreme detail # mike
Alex L # Alex
scottc # Scott
Stewart # Stewart
Griffy # Andy
Wenworth Man # Tony
Chopper # Chris
Nuclear Tom # Tom
Lottie # Charlotte
Trix # Troy
12yearoldvaleter - Gaz 
DeWalt Dave # Dave
Daddycool # Chris


----------



## skifly (Apr 30, 2006)

Mini_Nigel # Nigel
neilos # neil
morebeanz # Ian
Dino # Dean
Scott G # Scott
mzm70 # Mick
blr123 # Bryan
Neil_S # Neil
tompinney # Tom
Brazo # Mark
GlynRS2 # Glyn
Mav R32 # Neil
taffy # Tim
BerraST # Mark
Anthony # Anthony
extreme detail # mike
Alex L # Alex
scottc # Scott
Stewart # Stewart
Griffy # Andy
Wenworth Man # Tony
Chopper # Chris
Nuclear Tom # Tom
Lottie # Charlotte
Trix # Troy
12yearoldvaleter # Gaz 
DeWalt Dave # Dave
Daddycool # Chris
Skifly # Chris 


Plus fixed 12yr old entry...


----------



## Andyuk911 (Sep 10, 2006)

Mini_Nigel # Nigel
neilos # neil
morebeanz # Ian
Dino # Dean
Scott G # Scott
mzm70 # Mick
blr123 # Bryan
Neil_S # Neil
tompinney # Tom
Brazo # Mark
GlynRS2 # Glyn
Mav R32 # Neil
taffy # Tim
BerraST # Mark
Anthony # Anthony
extreme detail # mike
Alex L # Alex
scottc # Scott
Stewart # Stewart
Griffy # Andy
Wenworth Man # Tony
Chopper # Chris
Nuclear Tom # Tom
Lottie # Charlotte
Trix # Troy
12yearoldvaleter # Gaz
DeWalt Dave # Dave
Daddycool # Chris
Skifly # Chris 
Andyuk911


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

Mini_Nigel # Nigel
neilos # neil
morebeanz # Ian
Dino # Dean
Scott G # Scott
mzm70 # Mick
blr123 # Bryan
Neil_S # Neil
tompinney # Tom
Brazo # Mark
GlynRS2 # Glyn
Mav R32 # Neil
taffy # Tim
BerraST # Mark
Anthony # Anthony
extreme detail # mike
Alex L # Alex
scottc # Scott
Stewart # Stewart
Griffy # Andy
Wenworth Man # Tony
Chopper # Chris
Nuclear Tom # Tom
Lottie # Charlotte
Trix # Troy
12yearoldvaleter # Gaz
DeWalt Dave # Dave
Daddycool # Chris
Skifly # Chris 
Andyuk911
MX5Argie # Ed


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

Mini_Nigel # Nigel
neilos # neil
morebeanz # Ian
Dino # Dean
Scott G # Scott
mzm70 # Mick
blr123 # Bryan
Neil_S # Neil
tompinney # Tom
Brazo # Mark
GlynRS2 # Glyn
Mav R32 # Neil
taffy # Tim
BerraST # Mark
Anthony # Anthony
extreme detail # mike
Alex L # Alex
scottc # Scott
Stewart # Stewart
Griffy # Andy
Wenworth Man # Tony
Chopper # Chris
Nuclear Tom # Tom
Lottie # Charlotte
Trix # Troy
12yearoldvaleter # Gaz
DeWalt Dave # Dave
Daddycool # Chris
Skifly # Chris 
Andyuk911
MX5Argie # Ed 
BenP # Ben


----------



## waxworks monster (Nov 23, 2005)

Mini_Nigel # Nigel
neilos # neil
morebeanz # Ian
Dino # Dean
Scott G # Scott
mzm70 # Mick
blr123 # Bryan
Neil_S # Neil
tompinney # Tom
Brazo # Mark
GlynRS2 # Glyn
Mav R32 # Neil
taffy # Tim
BerraST # Mark
Anthony # Anthony
extreme detail # mike
Alex L # Alex
scottc # Scott
Stewart # Stewart
Griffy # Andy
Wenworth Man # Tony
Chopper # Chris
Nuclear Tom # Tom
Lottie # Charlotte
Trix # Troy
12yearoldvaleter # Gaz
DeWalt Dave # Dave
Daddycool # Chris
Skifly # Chris 
Andyuk911
MX5Argie # Ed 
BenP # Ben
WaxworksMonster (no 'Hash' on an imac !) Mark


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

waxworks monster said:


> WaxworksMonster (no 'Hash' on an imac !) Mark


Oh yes there is 

Press ALT and the number 3


----------



## waxworks monster (Nov 23, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Oh yes there is
> 
> Press ALT and the number 3


Mini_Nigel # Nigel
neilos # neil
morebeanz # Ian
Dino # Dean
Scott G # Scott
mzm70 # Mick
blr123 # Bryan
Neil_S # Neil
tompinney # Tom
Brazo # Mark
GlynRS2 # Glyn
Mav R32 # Neil
taffy # Tim
BerraST # Mark
Anthony # Anthony
extreme detail # mike
Alex L # Alex
scottc # Scott
Stewart # Stewart
Griffy # Andy
Wenworth Man # Tony
Chopper # Chris
Nuclear Tom # Tom
Lottie # Charlotte
Trix # Troy
12yearoldvaleter # Gaz
DeWalt Dave # Dave
Daddycool # Chris
Skifly # Chris 
Andyuk911
MX5Argie # Ed 
BenP # Ben
WaxworksMonster # Mark


----------



## waxworks monster (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks, Johnny.....


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

Mini_Nigel # Nigel
neilos # neil
morebeanz # Ian
Dino # Dean
Scott G # Scott
mzm70 # Mick
blr123 # Bryan
Neil_S # Neil
tompinney # Tom
Brazo # Mark
GlynRS2 # Glyn
Mav R32 # Neil
taffy # Tim
BerraST # Mark
Anthony # Anthony
extreme detail # mike
Alex L # Alex
scottc # Scott
Stewart # Stewart
Griffy # Andy
Wenworth Man # Tony
Chopper # Chris
Nuclear Tom # Tom
Lottie # Charlotte
Trix # Troy
12yearoldvaleter # Gaz
DeWalt Dave # Dave
Daddycool # Chris
Skifly # Chris 
Andyuk911
MX5Argie # Ed 
BenP # Ben
WaxworksMonster # Mark
AR-CoolC # Ali (yay, got a day pass signed  )


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

AR-CoolC said:


> Mini_Nigel # Nigel
> neilos # neil
> morebeanz # Ian
> Dino # Dean
> ...


Matt # Matt


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by AR-CoolC 
Mini_Nigel # Nigel
neilos # neil
morebeanz # Ian
Dino # Dean
Scott G # Scott
mzm70 # Mick
blr123 # Bryan
Neil_S # Neil
tompinney # Tom
Brazo # Mark
GlynRS2 # Glyn
Mav R32 # Neil
taffy # Tim
BerraST # Mark
Anthony # Anthony
extreme detail # mike
Alex L # Alex
scottc # Scott
Stewart # Stewart
Griffy # Andy
Wenworth Man # Tony
Chopper # Chris
Nuclear Tom # Tom
Lottie # Charlotte
Trix # Troy
12yearoldvaleter # Gaz
DeWalt Dave # Dave
Daddycool # Chris
Skifly # Chris 
Andyuk911
MX5Argie # Ed 
BenP # Ben
WaxworksMonster # Mark
AR-CoolC # Ali (yay, got a day pass signed ) 

Matt # Matt
Peter D # Peter ( with a dirty car )


----------



## Mini_Nigel (Apr 15, 2006)

Right, list printed, no more thanks.

There are a few blanks for those who missed it.

Nige


----------

